# Real World Review - MagCharger long term report



## zespectre (Aug 18, 2006)

This probably isn't new information but in case anyone is interested here is my long term ownership report for my (essentially) stock MagCharger.

Purchased new in 1994 (wow, I can hardly believe it's been 12 years). The only "mod" to it is a fairly recent install of the LOP reflector by fivemega (November of '05).

From 1994 to late 1996 this was my duty light and saw some heavy/rough use. After that it sat in a drawer for over a year when our department issued "Non metalic" streamlights due to lawyer pressure. It came back into fairly regular use in 2000/2001 as I was part of a very active neighborhood watch program, then intermittent use for evening walks until being essentially replaced by my Inova T4. 

This light has seen some heavy use including smashing in house windows, car windows, beating off an attacking dog, kicked around, dropped, all kinds of weather and basically any other abuse you might imagine from a cop on duty.

Last week I tried to use it and got a dim initial beam that lasted for about 20 min before going out. Pulled the battery pack and it was labeled (by me) 3/5/2002.

Ordered a replacement pack (which arrived last night) and a spare bulb for the empty tailcap and set it to charge overnight. This evening I tried it and it was as bright as I ever remember it being.

In 12 years of service I have had to ....

-Replace the battery pack 3 times (this new pack is #3). Pretty much every 4 years like clockwork. Note, other than a total discharge about once a month this light stays on the charger full time and gets no special battery care.

-Replace 3 bulbs. Two blow-outs (One after severe hammering and the other after rolling down a flight of concrete stairs) and one with an oddly bent filament that always gave a really bizzare/distracting beamshape so I finally just threw it out.

-Replace the rubber switch cover (one day it was just missing. Maglite sent a free one)

-Replace one tailcap spring as the old one had lost it's spring somehow and wasn't maintaining good tension.

The switch is still smooth as honey and the light still performs flawlessly. Even with the current state of technology I still believe that Stock MagChargers are a sound household investment, let alone what you can do to mod them if you so desire.


----------



## dragoman (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Sweet......we used these on the ship (worked security) in the Navy and they were great.....plan on getting one one of these days for walking the dog....

dragoman


----------



## NAW (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



zespectre said:


> The only "mod" to it is a fairly recent install of the LOP reflector by fivemega (November of '05).


 
You could also put a wa1160 bulb in your MagCharger if you ever want more light.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Yes, the MC is a pretty sturdy light, but unfortunately for the MC, now that I have a rechargeable M6, the MC does not get much use at all 

Will


----------



## Norm (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Love to see a photo.

Norm


----------



## wquiles (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



Norm said:


> Love to see a photo.
> 
> Norm



Photo of the MC or the M6? What about both


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

still looks mint!!!!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

I know I'll probably get some flack for saying this, but the Magcharger is one of the great all-time flashlight designs. Think about just this for a moment: The design is unchanged from when it was introduced in 1982. That's 25 years for a flashlight that's still considered as having some of the best tech in its class. I don't think very many others can say that.


----------



## zespectre (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



Manzerick said:


> still looks mint!!!!


 
That wasn't mine but I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post them. Actually mine still looks pretty damn new unless you look closely at the tailcap or bezel edge.


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



wquiles said:


> Photo of the MC or the M6? What about both



Sorry member.php?u=7797 wquiles I meant zespectre battle scared light.


----------



## ringzero (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



zespectre said:


> This probably isn't new information but in case anyone is interested here is my long term ownership report for my (essentially) stock MagCharger...sound household investment, let alone what you can do to mod them if you so desire.



Thanks for an excellent review zespectre!

I really appreciate a thorough review like this that examines long term durability, necessary maintainance, everyday use, overall practicality, etc.

This is the sort of useful info rarely seen on the review sites - which isn't a criticism of the review sites, it's completely understandable given how they operate.

Thanks again.


----------



## zespectre (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

12 year old MagCharger






Head End (Note the fivemega LOP reflector)






Tail End





I really never thought this type of anodizing was very tough until I got this light. I must have had an exceptionally well done light considering how badly this light was roughed up on occasion!


----------



## Xenon (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

The bezel and tail cap can be easily replaced and you get a new looking 12 year old light


----------



## Northern Lights (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Got mine 27-30 years ago. I can't quite remember. I had a SL20 streamlight about then too, I have no idea what happen to it, this magcharger became my beloved and we have taken care of each other ever since. Changed battery packs quite a few times and a lotta bulbs, they burn out often if dropped when on. Had to replace the charger once. I have used maglite, streamlight, and aftermarket and built battery packs myself. They seem to last a year to 18 months depending on the exposure to temperature. It gets hot inside a vehicle in the southwest where I live. I modified the switch to reduce the internal resistance according to a post by AWR. I found there might be a slight design change in the switches over the last quarter century. Switch works perfectly but I have replaced a handful of rubber covers. I just upgraded to the 1160 bulb. Wow that is a lot of light. My reflector is in excellent condition. I will say the outside bears a lot of scars and shows a lot of raw aluminum. I agree with the comment on tough anodizing. I am a dinosaur that refused to retire at 20, 25, 30 years service and my light has more experience than, my gosh it is older than some of the people I oversee. It has been with me before cell phones and repeater encrypted radio systems. It has war stories but the best is as *zespectre *has pointed out so well. 

A superior design does not change, stays around a long time, individual pieces are found to be in service many years and there is a following of collectors and satisfied users. It is a classic. Reminds me of some firearm designs.

Issue around here is magchargers in the vehicles and stingers for personal issue so my buddy is home now letting the company light carry the torch (oh!). A portion of us who bought our own personal lights switched to Dae's Golston. No other models are used in my organization.


----------



## jdriller (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

With the 1160 and an al reflector, it is one of my all time forvorite work light. It can really take a beating.


----------



## Knight Lights (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

I'm not sure if the original lights had Type III HA or not, but the new ones are HAIII, just like Surefires.

I have one that is at least 10 years old and looks nearly brand new except for a few very small nicks.

Bill


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

That's in better shape than a lot of 1-2 year old ones that I've seen that are in everyday usage by some of the tow truck drivers.



zespectre said:


> 12 year old MagCharger
> 
> I really never thought this type of anodizing was very tough until I got this light. I must have had an exceptionally well done light considering how badly this light was roughed up on occasion!


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Are you sure the current Mag Chargers are HA III? All of the ones that I've seen, including the ones in stores, look and feel like HA II.



Knight Lights said:


> I'm not sure if the original lights had Type III HA or not, but the new ones are HAIII, just like Surefires.
> Bill


----------



## dragoman (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

The current magcharger is type III anodized, has a metal reflector and a glass lens. It also has a low-resistance type bi-pin bulb and switch. all in all, a very capable light.

dragoman


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

SUPERB review zespectre!!!

Mine (depending on how long it was in stock at Academy Sports) is around a year old. It doesn't get treated badly at all. It has a lightly frosted WA01160 bulb in it, and no other mods. And it DOES feel like a QUALITY piece!

A co-worker has a pretty old and beat up MC in his truck. His battery stick isn't up to 1160 snuff, so I put a frosted stock MC bulb in his. In addition, via getting MC glass lenses from Snap On, I put a new bezel ring on his light. Which looks a little out of place... but his was BEAT!

All in all, they seem to be pretty tough and long lasting lighting devices!!!


----------



## Ironhog81 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

I have 2 of these old friends.

Where do I get 1160 Bulbs and metal reflectors?

I see lots of posts about them but nowhere to buy?

Thanks,

Sid


----------



## Northern Lights (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



Ironhog81 said:


> I have 2 of these old friends.
> 
> Where do I get 1160 Bulbs and metal reflectors?
> 
> ...


The magcharger has a metal reflector. The Welsh Allyn u-01160 bulb produces artifacts in the beam that will not bother you if you use it mostly beyond 20 feet. Closer than that you should consider frosting the bulb with glass etching pastes obtainable from hobby and craft stores and ebay. The frosting removes the artifacts but reduces throw. AWR taught me that! You may want to heat shield the socket with a spacer between it and the bulb, a mica shield works.
I got my 1160 from Litho123 and he should have the shields to go with it. There are others with the bulb, use the two search functions, key word, 'wa1160'.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108339&highlight=wa1160


----------



## NAW (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

I'm getting frosted 1160 bulbs from Litho123. Although I wasn't sure if I should choose between a frosted or clear bulb. But either way they'll be brighter than the stock magcharger bulb.


----------



## MattK (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Have you folks seen the LED conversion for the Mag Chargers?

6x the runtime


----------



## zespectre (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



MattK said:


> Have you folks seen the LED conversion for the Mag Chargers?
> 
> 6x the runtime


 
You know I remember seeing the TerraLUX TLE-100 when it came out and it was discussed a little in this thread but it never seemed to get a lot of other commentary.

I have a few lights set up for loooong runtime (my 3D Mag with LED drop in for example) but my magcharger is -still- for when I need the "Finger-O-God" reaching out to light up a distant spot. Does anyone have any actual numbers to compare throw and output of the TLE-100 to the stock halogen bulb?

Okay Quickbeam... we're waiting 
:lolsign:


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

It's in the queue of lights waiting for review, received Aug 16. I have a few ahead of it, so it'll be a few weeks, but it'll get done. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

:bow: to Quikbeam for all he does for us!!!


----------



## zespectre (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> :bow: to Quikbeam for all he does for us!!!


 
Boy do I second that. I pester him all the time and he always has a moment of time to answer me. Add that to all he does for the group as a whole and I'm humbled as well!

Thanks Quickbeam!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

Boring and too old of a report....


WRONG answer!. My disaster modified MagCharger just keeps on lighting and never dying.... 1160 WA installed Blinds them all.. GREAT LIGHT!


----------



## MattK (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

So I called the VP sales at TerraLUX the other night and was like 'hey - you/we need to send samples to flashlightreviews' and he just started laughing.


----------



## Wetterman (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



Northern Lights said:


> Got mine 27-30 years ago. I can't quite remember.



I thought that MagCharger was introduced in the mid-80's.


----------



## peterkin101 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*



Wetterman said:


> I thought that MagCharger was introduced in the mid-80's.



1982 to be exact..


----------



## Mattmanic (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: MagCharger long term report*

2009-1982 = 27 years ago


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 11, 2009)

i have had mine for around 4 years, the tailcap looks very beaten, but the rest of it looks quite new.
it rode in the car/on a duty belt as i worked as a security guard.
I do have newer, brighter and lighter lights, but the magcharger lives under the bed fully charged, ready to be used as a percussive motivator, and on long road trips, it gets chucked in the car too


----------



## swampgator (Oct 11, 2009)

My dad has one he bought in 1994. It was his patrol light for a about 3 years before the department started issuing MCs. Then it was a back-up for five years until he retired. 

In the sixteen years he's had it, he's replaced the battery pack twice, the bulb twice, and sent it into a service center to have the switch replaced. Oddly the switch was the only part I couldn't find available for home replacement.

The only negative is the finish. It looks rough. But personally I think that's what a cop's light should look like.


----------



## fareast (Oct 11, 2009)

Great review!

Mine is turning sixteen this year. And she has held up very well. I have to agree, this is one amazing design and I love it. It's been with me where I went and back again. This was my main light when I needed one and it always worked. In those 16 years I had to change bulbs 3 times, replace the pack 3 times and replace the switch boot once. I got given one at a fair from MagLite themselves. That's it. I think I might have re-lubed it two or three times in all those years. All o-rings are still original. The charger still works flawlessly but I have lost the second mounting plate and the same goes for the cigarette plug. The grey box I threw out just a few years ago ( I think the missing stuff was still in it...).

I recently did an upgrade though (very well-deserved!) and she shines as never before! Changes from original: 30Ah! NiMH pack with 88 mm extender, ceramic bi-pin holder, WA1160, FM 2.5" ThrowMaster. I have to be careful not to blow the bulb but boy does she shine again. 

You _must_ at least try this bulb. Nothing but love from me for this torch!


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought my first MC in 1996, when my salesman at WW Grainger told me it was unlike any Mag I had ever seen. I used it so much, I got another a few years later to keep in my vehicle. My brother also owns 2, my Mom has 1, stepfather has 1, gave 1 to an ex-girlfriends father for X-mas once.....

*fareast*
What kind of battery pack are you using, and what size cells are in it?


----------



## DonX_Fi (Oct 12, 2009)

How I can determine my MC age ? I wanna know !
I get it about 5 years ago, it was going to trashcan, cause it was death.
Now, last week I just clean it, put new bulb, charged over night:
It was alive again !


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got 3 off of ebay for $79.99 ea!! I also got the Terralux TLE-300 for one of them. For a noob, this light is absolutely amazing!!:twothumbs
btw lovecpf


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 12, 2009)

DonX_Fi said:


> How I can determine my MC age ?


If the plastic switch stem underneath the rubber switch boot is white, then your MC was made in 1994 or earlier. If it's black, then 1994 or later.


----------



## fareast (Oct 15, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> *fareast*
> What kind of battery pack are you using, and what size cells are in it?



Both my new packs are using the Elite 5000mAh NiMH S(ub)C cell. I have a 6.0V (5X C-cell) and a 7.2V (6x C-cell) pack. You would have to use tube extenders (FM) and C>D sleeves though. The 6.0V is for the WA1160's and the 7.2V is for a WA1111. This makes the light bigger and heavier but in my opinion, it was large to begin with... now it's just fun! And trust me, I have the 1160 in it right now and every time I use it it makes this adult male giggle like a little kid! With these cells the runtimes are ridiculous so I had to go for it. The increased size is a negligible detail.


----------



## dudemar (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy dead thread revival!!!!!

Yes, I love the Magcharger... bought one about 10 years ago and had to sell it because I needed to pay the bills. Great light and well worth $100.


----------

